# Two Year's Later!



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 3, 2008)

First, thank-you ladies for the all the info on this wonderful site! It has being a great two years and wanted to share my progress. So, here it goes....
October 2006


Hosted on Fotki
November 2008


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## ajenee (Nov 3, 2008)

Your hair is beautiful


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW!!!! Your hair is gorgeous and congratulations on your progress!!


----------



## spacetygrss (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh my word!!!! Your hair is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Auburn (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh em gee!
How beautiful!


----------



## LunadeMiel (Nov 3, 2008)

I just screamed out loud when I saw your second pic...Just gorgeous...


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Nov 3, 2008)

I really, really like how full thick black and shiny your hair is! Are you natural or relaxed?


Mmmmm, almost three years and only 158 posts? I wonder how many other lurkers have hair like yours. Yall are the silent strengths of the board, for real! I am just floored man. I hope you got to be a feature of the month b/c you are definitely an example for the rest of us to look up to!

Your ends are so blunt and thick!!!! OK lemme stop myself, loL!


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 3, 2008)

your hair is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## victorious (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow! Gorgeous shiny healthy hair!


----------



## aevieal (Nov 3, 2008)

Beautiful hair.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow......:notworthy


----------



## AngelDoll (Nov 3, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Tee (Nov 3, 2008)

Beautiful!!  Simply Beautiful.  I think Al Green wrote that song for your hair.  

I love it.  I was in your fotki last night.  Thanks for sharing your progress!!


----------



## SparkleDoll (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, your hair is gorgeous.   I'm adding you to my hair inspiration list.


----------



## chebaby (Nov 3, 2008)

woooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwww. i cant see the first pic but the second pic is outta this world.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh my word your hair is gorgeous! :wow:


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow!! You hair is simply gorgeous!


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow! Your growth is so inspiring.  I almost thought your before pic was your after pic because it looked so long and luscious, and then when I saw the other one I was like "Whoa" .


----------



## PinkSkates (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice progress!


----------



## Solitude (Nov 3, 2008)

OH my goodness!! Your progress is amazing.

Your hair looks simply gorgeous, very inspiring.


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 3, 2008)

Aww, thanks for all the kind words. I relax every 16 weeks with vitale mo body and I say it is the best relaxer, ever. I have never burnt with this relaxer!
P/s Thanks, Tee for the helping post these pictures!:Hugs:


----------



## curlcomplexity (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW!!!!  Beautiful hair!


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 3, 2008)

that is amazing, congrats!!!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Nov 3, 2008)

I most certainly wasn't expecting that!

Reggie please!


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Nov 3, 2008)

gorgeous hair, looks so thick and healthy


----------



## tiffers (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh my effin goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anancy (Nov 3, 2008)

Ohhhhhh Myyyyyy Word, how did you get such gorgeous hair?!!  Just beautiful, keep it up whatever you are doing.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow. 

Wow. 

Wow. 

I usually don't have much to say about relaxed hair, but your hair is so gorgeous I just had to post. 

Ohmygods.  

That is - wow. 

Congrats!!!! I know it took time and hard work to get there, and wooooweeeeee, sis, are you reaping the benefits with that STUNNING head of hair. 

Wow.    

That's AMAZING.


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 3, 2008)

dang!! ur hair is lookin like the bomb!! great job!


----------



## rsmith (Nov 3, 2008)

your hair is beautiful.  congrats


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 3, 2008)

My regi is 
I wash my hair every 4 days. ( faithfully). I use any moisturizing shampoo's like Kera Care, kenra and cream of nature. I only shampoo my scalp, not my hair, always.
I then squeeze out the water instead of toweling blotting. 
I apply any conditioners that are super moiturizing like kera care Humecto, kera MC or motions silk. On the hair, not the scalp!
I sit under the dryer for 30 minutes. Let my hair cool and rinse in the shower,
I then as I rinse add a little cheapie conditioner and let it sit for 2 minutes and detangle with a detangling comb. ( I use the flow of the shower water to assist in the detangling process, works great!)
I rinse finally with cold water and squeeze all the water out.
I apply my detangler, i use pantene and comb through. At this point I have no tangles and add my leave in. I use a tiny bit of aveda elixir or salerm.
I then lightly apply oil. I usually use jojoba or camelia oil.
I set my hair with water. ( thanks http://healthytextures.typepad.com/) for the dvd tutorial.
i go under the dryer for about 1 hour and tie a silk scarf over my hair for bed. I apply a little oil to the ends and put satin covered foam rollers that I got ( goody brand) .
In the morning take the rollers out and lightly comb and clip up with a claw clip.
I use protien every 6- 8 weeks. I use aphogee 2 min. My hair does not like too much protien.
Thanks!
Alia.


----------



## prospurr4 (Nov 3, 2008)

Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks very nice.


----------



## PHD_DIVA09 (Nov 3, 2008)

I never post on here... But, I had to tell you that your hair is amazing!!!  Just Beautiful!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Nov 3, 2008)

I am always in your fotki. I love your hair!!!! Very pretty


----------



## Evazhair (Nov 3, 2008)

:lovedrool: Congratulations! OOOH your hair is PRETTY!  I think you are my new hair inspiration.


----------



## msa (Nov 3, 2008)

oh my my my my my

lovely. great progress!


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Nov 3, 2008)

I hollered out loud when I saw those pics!!!  That is some beautiful, well kept hair!!  Awesome....


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 3, 2008)

One word-- Perfection!


----------



## lexi84 (Nov 3, 2008)

Whoa!  Thats friggin awesome


----------



## wannabelong (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW!!!!  Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## Tee (Nov 3, 2008)

aliajp said:


> Aww, thanks for all the kind words. I relax every 16 weeks with vitale mo body and I say it is the best relaxer, ever. I have never burnt with this relaxer!
> P/s Thanks, Tee for the helping post these pictures!:Hugs:


Anytime.


----------



## caribgirl (Nov 3, 2008)

Whoa!!! Fantastic hair and progress!!!


----------



## titan (Nov 3, 2008)

wonderful progress, thanks for the post, it was a pleasent surprise.


----------



## kandake (Nov 3, 2008)

Your hair looks wonderful.


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Nov 3, 2008)

so you started out fabulous and got fabulouser...(yes i said fabulouser, not more fabulous)


----------



## lexi84 (Nov 3, 2008)

aliajp said:


> My regi is
> I wash my hair every 4 days. ( faithfully). I use any moisturizing shampoo's like Kera Care, kenra and cream of nature. I only shampoo my scalp, not my hair, always.
> I then squeeze out the water instead of toweling blotting.
> I apply any conditioners that are super moiturizing like kera care Humecto, kera MC or motions silk. On the hair on the scalp!
> ...



Do you ever use heat?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 3, 2008)

Your hair gets a standing ovation


----------



## MrsQueeny (Nov 3, 2008)

Your hair looks great. Q


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 3, 2008)

lexi84 said:


> Do you ever use heat?


No direct heat. I do dry under the dryer, so indirect heat. I go under the dryer for an hour and air dry for a couple of hours (to also cut time under the dryer and cool off my hair).


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Nov 3, 2008)

WOWEE! Thats incredible.


----------



## Brooklyn72 (Nov 3, 2008)

GORGEOUS!  I thought the first pic was nice then i scrolled down.... OMG!!!   :kewlpics:


----------



## drjo91 (Nov 3, 2008)

YOUR HAIR IS THE BUSINESS....IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## LivinLaughinLovin (Nov 3, 2008)

Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## -Volare (Nov 3, 2008)

Beautiful! Congrats honey!


----------



## TaraDyan (Nov 3, 2008)

*What in the heezy!?!  I am speechless over here.  Your hair is sick!!!  I just can't get over how beautiful it is!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 3, 2008)

omg wow! Great hair!


----------



## Sly (Nov 3, 2008)

Gor-geous!
*runs off to the fotki*


----------



## tenderheaded (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome, jaw droppingly beautiful A waterfall of magnificant hair. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 3, 2008)

aliajp said:


> My regi is
> I wash my hair every 4 days. ( faithfully). I use any moisturizing shampoo's like Kera Care, kenra and cream of nature. I only shampoo my scalp, not my hair, always.
> I then squeeze out the water instead of toweling blotting.
> I apply any conditioners that are super moiturizing like kera care Humecto, kera MC or motions silk. On the hair on the scalp!
> ...


 Your reggie is close to mine! I love the way you keep it simple


----------



## Whisper (Nov 3, 2008)

Whoa!! beautiful lady.


----------



## livesoundtech (Nov 3, 2008)

Damn, your hair is beautiful!  This is exactly how I am trying to grow mine.  Congratulations!  Your regimen clearly worked well for you.  Honestly, your post really inspired me.  I've been on the verge of giving up, but you're proof that with patience, you can reach your goals and have beautiful, healthy hair.

Thanks for the update and congrats again!


----------



## MJ (Nov 3, 2008)

OMG! 

I didn't expect that.


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 3, 2008)

So you dont flat iron?


----------



## Nayeli (Nov 3, 2008)

Girl, if I had the hair you had in your FIRST pic I mightn't even be trying to grow some more. The fact that you did with such tremendous results has me floored. Phenomenal!


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm speechless... talkin' a bunch of googldy gop!  Whew, girl girl girl!!!!!  Your hair is AMAZIIIING!!!! OMG!!!!  I'm soooo inspired to keep on my journey.  Even though it was long before, there is still such a dramatic difference, I so can tell you'vfe been taking really good care of your hair! Simply amazing... sheesh


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 3, 2008)

O-M-*frickin*-G!!!!!! Pure awesomeness!!!!


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 3, 2008)

Tanisha77 said:


> So you dont flat iron?


No, and the funny thing I bought the sedu nano and used it on a strand and stopped. I do get it flat ironed, when I get  touch up and want to check progress, other than that, no.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 3, 2008)

Your hair is gorgeous!!.


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 3, 2008)

Any grow aides?


----------



## MizAvalon (Nov 3, 2008)

WOWZA!! Your hair is like WHOA!!  Now, this is what 2 year progress is supposed to look like!

Off to read the rest of thread.


----------



## DonMomma (Nov 3, 2008)

Ummmmm Honnnnnnnaaaaayyyyyyy  Stooooopppppppp Ittttttttt!!!!! 
LOL-is your name Aphrodite? (Pun Intended)


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 3, 2008)

Tanisha77 said:


> Any grow aides?


No. Just patience and tlc. *retention  *is the key!


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 3, 2008)

aliajp said:


> No. Just patience and tlc. *retention *is the key!


 wow thats great! thanks


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok, why haven't I ever seen you! Your hair is so beautiful and healthy!

You are definitely one of my hair idols now!

I'm speechless!!!!


----------



## Sascha (Nov 3, 2008)

Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## ajacks (Nov 3, 2008)

OMG... Your hair is G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!


----------



## gdivant (Nov 3, 2008)

aliajp - your hair is *gorgeous*!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 3, 2008)

Nayeli said:


> *Girl, if I had the hair you had in your FIRST pic I mightn't even be trying to grow some more*. The fact that you did with such tremendous results has me floored. Phenomenal!


 

..._those were my thoughts...._

_*Gawjeous!*_


----------



## bellecheveux (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW! Your hair is astonishing!


----------



## Ediese (Nov 3, 2008)

One of the best that I've seen on here! Beautiful hair!!


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 3, 2008)

WoW!!! Very pretty hair. beautiful progress!! Sooo silky.  I love your ends!!!


----------



## AllAboutTheHair (Nov 3, 2008)

Yay Alia, breathtakingly beautiful. I am so glad your dedication paid off. Two questions:

1) Is this your maintenance length (are you growing longer?)?
2) How often do you trim? (if you trim)


----------



## doublejo (Nov 3, 2008)

Just Beautiful!


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank-you ladies. I could have not have done it without the wealth of info on this site. You ladies have being the real inspiration for me! Alot, of knowledge and such wonderful people. Thanks!
Alia.


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 3, 2008)

AllAboutTheHair said:


> Yay Alia, breathtakingly beautiful. I am so glad your dedication paid off. Two questions:
> 
> 1) Is this your maintenance length (are you growing longer?)?
> 2) How often do you trim? (if you trim)


Thanks! Umm, I want to grow to hip and then maintain. I trim with every relaxer, which is about 16 weeks.


----------



## malibu4590 (Nov 3, 2008)

What wonderful inspiration! You did an awesome job!


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness, gurl, that is like soooooooooo gorgeous, and beautiful. wow. keep it up. just beautiful.


----------



## Noir (Nov 3, 2008)

STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING!!!!  notworthy:notworthy

Your hair resembles BLACK SILK - literally.

Can I get a "got dang"

btw I am always in your fotki  It is so inspiring.


----------



## nikki2229 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm totally speechless. I'm waiting for my DH to get down the stairs so I can show him your wonderful hair.

Awesome is all I can say.


----------



## sydney100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Your hair is ABSOLUTELY THE BOMB! I thought your before picture was long but your after was so beautiful.


----------



## Morenita (Nov 3, 2008)

:notworthy       :droolings     :luv2::lovedrool: :wow: :skitzo: :sweet:



Wow, your hair is *gorgeous!* Amazing progress. 'Nuff Said.


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Nov 3, 2008)

TO DIE FOR!


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 3, 2008)

Simply stunning.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Nov 3, 2008)

bellezanegra826 said:


> so you started out fabulous and got fabulouser...(yes i said fabulouser, not more fabulous)


 
That's what I was thinking...

Alia, your hair just simply got better. Congratulations on your success. I'd love to see your pics again in another two years!


----------



## lurkersincejan (Nov 3, 2008)

OMG its so shiny and healthy looking. great progress


----------



## brucebettye (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimberly (Nov 3, 2008)

now see... I would have been happy to have the *before* hair...the after is almost too beautiful.


----------



## girlcherokee (Nov 3, 2008)

dang girl you should change your screen name to repunzel!!! your hair is gorgeous!!!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## EOAA (Nov 3, 2008)

wow...wow...wow...ur hair is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Duff (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW!!!!! BeauTiFUL!!!!!!


----------



## shae101s (Nov 3, 2008)

:O wow!! I Love it!!!! Congrats on all that growth.


----------



## Encore (Nov 4, 2008)

:heart2::lovedrool:

I WAS NOTTT EXPECTING SUCH BEAUTIFUL HAIR I WOULD HAVE BEEN CONTENT WITH THE STARTING PIC. BUT THOSE THICK BLUNT ENDS.....


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 4, 2008)

aliajp said:


> First, thank-you ladies for the all the info on this wonderful site! It has being a great two years and wanted to share my progress. So, here it goes....
> October 2006
> 
> 
> ...


 

There are no words...but these...off to stalk your fotki! Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 4, 2008)

Uhm, I gasped when I saw your hair.  Its gorgeous.  How often do you wear your hair loose?  How often do you trim?


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Nov 4, 2008)

oh  &*^%- and I don't cuss.
I mean not like your previous 2 years photograph is shabby or nothin- know what I'm sayin?? you do  know that your hair was at a beautiful start 2 years ago right??  but now...........  

 you need to be LHCF of the month.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know if this was asked before, but do you use a no-lye or a lye relaxer?


----------



## yuriko (Nov 4, 2008)

Before I scrolled down, I actually thought your first pic was the after pic. But when i scrolled down and saw the second pic, I was like wow!


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 4, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> Uhm, I gasped when I saw your hair. Its gorgeous. How often do you wear your hair loose? How often do you trim?


 When I go out! I am a stay at home mom, so when I am running around with the kids or doing mommy things it is up and when I am having "me" time it is down. I trim with each relaxer, which is every 16 weeks.


----------



## Akemi (Nov 4, 2008)

Your hair looks amazing!!!


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 4, 2008)

*Muffin* said:


> I don't know if this was asked before, but do you use a no-lye or a lye relaxer?


 I use vitale mo body, which is a lye relaxer.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG - I just looked in your album - OMG - I'm sick with the valour of such beauty.  you are insanely blessed.


----------



## Gemini350z (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Nov 4, 2008)

I am coming up in here again to say WOW again. And the main thing that really impressed me about your hair isn't so much the length (although that is pretty dang impressive, woo woo!!!) but your ends are the BLUNTEST THICKEST that I've seen with that length! I'm just speechless.

You have RE-encouraged me that I can achieve my relaxed hair goals with blunt thick ends. You're right it just takes patience. I will keep doing what it do b/c girlie, you need to have informertials on in the morning or something. I'm telling you, you could be telling people that engine grease grew your hair and you'd be a millionaire in a month. OK I'm done, lol!

Just wow girl, WOW!


----------



## TriniStarr (Nov 4, 2008)

O-M-G!  I AM SPEECHLESS.......GO GIRL.....YOUR HAIR IS OUT OF THIS FREAKING  WORLD.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't know if this was asked but do you trim your own hair? Q


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 4, 2008)

Your hair is beautiful!! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 4, 2008)

Your hair is absolutely gorgeous from root to tip!!! You have inspired me to continue with my light trims at every relaxer.


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my...I'm drooling! 

Awesome progress and awesome head of hair!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 4, 2008)

Say What!

Girl,
   That is some FAB hair you got there. It is absolutely gawgous. Truely inspiring.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 4, 2008)

What do you do with your hair at night?


----------



## mzlatisha (Nov 4, 2008)

now that is fantastical!


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 4, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> Don't know if this was asked but do you trim your own hair? Q


No, my stylist does.


----------



## Finewine (Nov 4, 2008)

wow!!!! I may change my goal to MBL again (although you're longer) b/c your hair is gorgeous! And,your a 4a...i'll be stalking your fotki ma'am

ETA: i may try your rinse as welll. I don't think i'll look right with jet black hair, but i do love the shine that it gives


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 4, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> What do you do with your hair at night?


 I add a little oil to the ends and tie a very loose ponytail and take small sections ( this way I get more curls and less sections , less curls) depends on what look I am going for, and curl with the "goody satin" covered rollers and place my silk scarf over my head and it takes less than 5 minutes, tops!


----------



## Finewine (Nov 4, 2008)

aliajp said:


> I add a little oil to the ends and tie a very loose ponytail and take small sections ( this way I get more curls and less sections , less curls) depends on what look I am going for, and curl with the "goody satin" covered rollers and place my silk scarf over my head and it takes less than 5 minutes, tops!


 

what type of oil? does it weight your hair down?


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 4, 2008)

finewine83 said:


> what type of oil? does it weight your hair down?


 Camellia oil or jojoba, no it does not weigh my hair down. I use a tiny bit.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Nov 4, 2008)

That's how i feel about your hair


----------



## Golden (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW!! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Joyful1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Absolutely, positively GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## divinenapps (Nov 4, 2008)

your hair is simply beautifull.


----------



## sowhut (Nov 4, 2008)

Breathtakingly Beautiful!


----------



## Kimiche (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow!!!   Beautiful hair.


----------



## Charieamor (Nov 4, 2008)

Your hair is amazing and inspiring!!!! My jaw just dropped to the floor


----------



## MA2010 (Nov 4, 2008)

:blowkiss:

:waytogo:


INSPRATIONAL...........WOW! Adding you to my list of "I want her hair"


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, your hair is gorgeous! Great progress!


----------



## anon123 (Nov 4, 2008)

excellent progress.  you can really see it on the sides, how much longer those areas have grown.  very lovely hair.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 4, 2008)

your hair is breath taking!!! simply beautiful!!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 4, 2008)

Gorgeous hair and great progress!


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Nov 4, 2008)

WoW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have no other words....


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a Pantene ad of the back of this woman's head. It is for shampoo and her hair is wet. Your hair  looks just like that ad. I kept that ad for inspiration. I am not there but YOU are definitely there. 

This hair is sheer perfection. Fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Nov 4, 2008)

WooooooWeeee! Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## LiberianGirl (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty Pretty Pretty!!! Congrats on your progress.


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Nov 4, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 4, 2008)

This is just beautiful... wow.    Very encouraging for us relaxed ladies!!  LOVE how simple your reggie is!


----------



## Extremus (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## CHECKMATE! (Nov 4, 2008)

WoW!!!!!!! your hair is just BEAUTIFUL,a definite inspiration


----------



## A_Christian (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow!!! Talk about progress! Your hair looks wonderful!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Nov 4, 2008)

Simply BEAUTIFUL!!!

Congradulations Sweetie!


----------



## MizAvalon (Nov 4, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> That's what I was thinking...
> 
> Alia, your hair just simply got better. Congratulations on your success. I'd love to see your pics again in another two years!


 
OK!! It's hard to imagine that it's going to get even more beautiful. I can't wait for the next update.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow! Your hair is unbelievable! What's your regimen? 

Note, I'll have to read through this thread at home, so ignore if already answered!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful!! Your hair looks very healthy.


----------



## ladycage (Nov 4, 2008)

your hair is so healthy and looks strong.  Girl, do tell, what do you do to get hair and maintain hair like that????


----------



## wheezy807 (Nov 4, 2008)

Too beautiful for words!


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful hair, it's soo thick and healthy too...I can't stop drooling.


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow! Fantastic progress. From V to Blunt- Nice Job!


----------



## loulou82 (Nov 4, 2008)

I love have your ends looks. So even and healthy


----------



## bermudabeauty (Nov 4, 2008)

Damn!  I want to be like you when I grow up.  Simply Gorgeous!  Why oh why can't I have barbie doll length hair?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my friggen goodness 

Amazing!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, it's like long beautiful black silk. Love it.


----------



## The Princess (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW, thats is beautiful.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Nov 4, 2008)

OMGosh, as I started scrolling down I thought your after picture was on top...HELLO...

Your hair is crazy GORGEOUS!!  Even your before picture is awesome.


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 4, 2008)

Definitely, hair bling. Your ends are amazing. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## chavascandy (Nov 4, 2008)

Way to go.....Your hair is so beautiful. Keep up the good work.


----------



## taz007 (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful, just beautiful!!!

What is your hair type???


----------



## KizzieNapps (Nov 4, 2008)

:lovedrool::notworthyWowwwwW!!!!!!!


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Nov 4, 2008)

I.N.S.P.I.R.A.T.I.O.N.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 4, 2008)

Very Beautiful.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 4, 2008)

Whoa!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Nya33 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow! If i ever relaxed again i would want hair like that. Your hair progress is amazing.


----------



## tess1913 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW!!! What beautiful hair.  I am now a stalker!!!!


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 4, 2008)

Your hair is beautiful!!!!


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 4, 2008)

Your hair is so beautiful! You have truly inspired me to step my game up!  You are proof that a black woman WITH relaxed hair can grow beautiful and healthy hair. Thanks so much for sharing your progress with us!!!


----------



## Garner (Nov 4, 2008)

Your hair is absolutely beautiful!!!  The before and after pictures are stunning!!!  So healthy and full of life!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Violets-are-blue (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow. The second pic took me aback. Your hair's simply gorgeous. You've done an amazing job.


----------



## thaidreams (Nov 4, 2008)

What a beautiful gift from God!  Your hair is inspirational!!!


----------



## growinmyhair (Nov 4, 2008)

aliajp said:


> First, thank-you ladies for the all the info on this wonderful site! It has being a great two years and wanted to share my progress. So, here it goes....
> October 2006
> 
> 
> ...


I'm Speechless....... your hair is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Seven7 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW!!!


----------



## Makenzie (Nov 4, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Gorgeous.  Just frickin gorgeous.


----------



## Lavendar (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Alia!  You know I'm a fan and a stalker from way back.  I'm so excited to see your post.  Your hair is as gorgeous as ever....no I think it's now more gorgeous! :notworthy


----------



## Diya (Nov 4, 2008)

good gracious that is some beautiful hair! congrats!!!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Nov 4, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!! I LOVE IT! SO NICE THICK & SHINY!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 4, 2008)

Girl, what is your regimen?  Your hair will now be added to my inspiration pictures...excellent progress, as though it could get any better, WOWSA!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW-that hair looks perfect!


----------



## pri (Nov 4, 2008)

I love your hair! Great progress! Congrats!


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 4, 2008)

ladycage said:


> your hair is so healthy and looks strong. Girl, do tell, what do you do to get hair and maintain hair like that????


I deep condition and rollersetwith each wash. I make sure that at night I add a dab of oil to my hair before placing the satin rollers on the hair.
I think being consistent with this has helped, alot.


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 4, 2008)

taz007 said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful!!!
> 
> What is your hair type???


 I have no idea. I think maybe a 4a. I have some new growth pictures in my albums. I *know* no matter your hair type that everyone can have healthy hair. The biggest thing is finding things that work and sticking with them! just like the myth that we can't have long hair and this board  is full of women with long hair.


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 4, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Girl, what is your regimen? Your hair will now be added to my inspiration pictures...excellent progress, as though it could get any better, WOWSA!


 
My regi is 
I wash my hair every 4 days. ( faithfully). I use any moisturizing shampoo's like Kera Care, kenra and cream of nature. I only shampoo my scalp, not my hair, always.
I then squeeze out the water instead of toweling blotting. 
I apply any conditioners that are super moiturizing like kera care Humecto, kera MC or motions silk. On the hair, not the scalp!
I sit under the dryer for 30 minutes. Let my hair cool and rinse in the shower,
I then as I rinse add a little cheapie conditioner and let it sit for 2 minutes and detangle with a detangling comb. ( I use the flow of the shower water to assist in the detangling process, works great!)
I rinse finally with cold water and squeeze all the water out.
I apply my detangler, i use pantene and comb through. At this point I have no tangles and add my leave in. I use a tiny bit of aveda elixir or salerm.
I then lightly apply oil. I usually use jojoba or camelia oil.
I set my hair with water. ( thanks http://healthytextures.typepad.com/) for the dvd tutorial.
i go under the dryer for about 1 hour and tie a silk scarf over my hair for bed. I apply a little oil to the ends and put satin covered foam rollers that I got ( goody brand) .
In the morning take the rollers out and lightly comb and clip up with a claw clip.
I use protien every 6- 8 weeks. I use aphogee 2 min. My hair does not like too much protien.
Thanks!
Alia.


----------



## lunabelle (Nov 4, 2008)

I just had to do a double take! You have a gorgeous head of hair! Thanks so much for posting!! How often do you trim?


----------



## Xavier (Nov 4, 2008)

Your hair looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYAmicas (Nov 4, 2008)

Gorgeous hair!!!!


----------



## shunta (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm speechless.  



ETA: You're a great inspiration for we 4a's.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Nov 4, 2008)

aliajp said:


> I use vitale mo body, which is a lye relaxer.


 How long have you been using it?  I'm weighing options of a possible relaxer as I'm a natural, and I am debating on the types of relaxer too.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job! wOWZERS!


----------



## Tee (Nov 4, 2008)

I just had to come back in again and take another look.  Just sick I tell you.


----------



## PartyGirl (Nov 4, 2008)

your hair is amazing!


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 4, 2008)

crimsonvixen said:


> I just had to do a double take! You have a gorgeous head of hair! Thanks so much for posting!! How often do you trim?


 With every relaxer t/u, which is 16 weeks.


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 4, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> How long have you been using it? I'm weighing options of a possible relaxer as I'm a natural, and I am debating on the types of relaxer too.


I was using no lye, up until last year, I want to say Feb. I switched to lye and I like it,alot.


----------



## me-T (Nov 4, 2008)

i was THIS close to saying *** a transition!


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Nov 4, 2008)

Amazing. Amazing. truly Amazing


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Nov 4, 2008)

aliajp said:


> First, thank-you ladies for the all the info on this wonderful site! It has being a great two years and wanted to share my progress. So, here it goes....
> October 2006
> 
> 
> ...




Your hair is crazy long and beautiful!  It is also thick.  YOU'VE GOTTEN AMAZING GROWTH AS WELL!!

Are you relaxed/  If so, wow, you are my new hair idol LOL.


----------



## bbdgirl (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG, now that's har porn!!!!!
I was drooling at your b4 pic, thinking how long and luscious ur hair is and then I saw the after pic...again OMG!!!

Lawdhammercy!!!


----------



## drasgrl (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG!!!  Beautiful!

Bow down, bow down!


----------



## Brees_hair (Nov 4, 2008)

WHOA!! Your hair is HOT!!!
I can only imagine your swang walking down the street..get it girl


----------



## shmmr (Nov 4, 2008)

very beautiful. Is the front as long as the back or do you have bangs?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 4, 2008)

*drools*

that hair is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## envybeauty (Nov 4, 2008)

I need to quit messing with y'all.  Got lurking posters going from hmmm ok hair to just wowzers!!!!!!!! 

Envy is going into lurk mode (after election)!

Just beautiful.  I was going to cut my hair into layers....but after seeing this............ain't no way.


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 4, 2008)

shmmr said:


> very beautiful. Is the front as long as the back or do you have bangs?


No, I do not have bangs.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 4, 2008)

Has your hair ever been short?
What are some hair journey milestones you've had.
What was your hair like when you first joined LHCF?


----------



## Moisture2608 (Nov 4, 2008)

Giiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl!! Wooh! You've got some beautiful hair. Absolutely, positively *STUNNING*


----------



## KAT25 (Nov 4, 2008)

your hair is beautiful


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree with everyone else your hair is the bomb and then some! i love your progress


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Nov 5, 2008)

your hair is stunning ...  Thank you for sharing your beautiful pictures with us.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 5, 2008)

No way is this your hair!!!!!!  OM GOSH  It is gorgeous!!   You've done an excellent job


----------



## NappFrizz83 (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW gorgeous..what a dream.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 5, 2008)

OK I am SO hating right now! I want hair like yours!!!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 5, 2008)

do you pre-poo?


----------



## bamachic08 (Nov 5, 2008)

aliajp said:


> First, thank-you ladies for the all the info on this wonderful site! It has being a great two years and wanted to share my progress. So, here it goes....
> October 2006
> 
> 
> ...


 holy cow girl:bouncegre


----------



## Royal Glory (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful hair and great progress!


----------



## Aveena (Nov 5, 2008)

flawless!!!!!


----------



## Kurly K (Nov 5, 2008)

omg great progresss im in love!!!


----------



## LovingLengths (Nov 5, 2008)

God Bless u and ur hair!!! Congragulations


----------



## zzirvingj (Nov 5, 2008)

*You know I LOVE your hair!*

*LOVE it.*

*Amazing!!!  My hair wants to be like yours when it grows up!  Please tell us how you did it....*off to search thread to see if you already posted info**

*ETA:  I wish I could rate this thread 10 stars!*​


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, after seeing this I am like, "Okay no more layer cuts." 

I want thick, all-length blunt ends.


Your beautiful hair is my inspiration.

*I don't think anyone thanked you but on behalf of all the questions you answered about your regimen and related questions, I want to thank you for taking the time to answer them. I, or rather we really do appreciate your input/knowledge.*


----------



## elaine07 (Nov 5, 2008)

Goodness gracious!! You have pretty hair! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Browndilocks (Nov 5, 2008)

Whoooo pretty pretty pretty!!!!  And you started out with pretty hair too.  Just beautiful.


----------



## Carolina18 (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen so many thank you's for one post. Had to do a bit of scrolling to  reach the next comment. 

Beautiful hair! I was looking through your Fotki last week and your hair is amazing. HHG.


----------



## Sistaslick (Nov 5, 2008)

Alia, you have the most beautiful hair on this forum hands down honey!  :notworthy


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Nov 5, 2008)

:wow::wow::wow:

you are my relaxed hair idol 

i think this is the best relaxed hair i have EVER COME ACROSS

Way to go!!!!!!!!!

beautiful thick and shiny 

:wow::wow::wow: i'm so proud that you are 100% African too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GodsGrace (Nov 5, 2008)

Where have I been and why didn't I see this thread earlier? I remember stalking your fotki chica, beautiful beautiful hair! Thanks so much for sharing, I'll go back to drooling now!


----------



## stargazer613 (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulations Alia, your hair is incredibly* BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 5, 2008)

PuffyBrown said:


> Has your hair ever been short?
> What are some hair journey milestones you've had.
> What was your hair like when you first joined LHCF?


 Yes. I really had to learn how to read labels!! Last year, Sistaslick adopted me and I was shocked of how much protien I was using! It was crazy! I had hair that looked nice when wet and shortly after drying and then would be very dry, split and brittle ends! I tossed all that protien in the trash and stepped up my moisture routine, as per sistaslick. She really was good to me!


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 5, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> do you pre-poo?


No, I used to a while back. I cut that out because it was just too many steps!
 I do deep condition every single time I wash. this helps keep my hair moist. I learnt that only way I can moisturize my hair was through deep con and I think it helps.


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks, so very much guys. I am truly blushing! Trust me, I do not know what I would have done without this board! You guys really made this possible!
Alia..


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh man you are such an inspiration. It's so full with lovely ends.


----------



## tocktick (Nov 6, 2008)

My gosh, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## vnaps (Nov 6, 2008)

My mouth dropped when i saw the first photo (didnt realise it was an old photo)...nearly had a heart attack after seeing the second.....

Well done girl....u r a true inspiration.....beautiful hair!!!!!


----------



## Amethyst85 (Nov 6, 2008)

WOW! You have beautiful hair!!!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks for answering all of the questions, i'm thinking about eliminating pre-pooing and only doing it when i need some extra BLING or whatever.  thanks so much.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Nov 6, 2008)

Ur hair is amaziong I luv ur ends.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow...I totally was not expecting the second picture....it is amazing!!!!


----------



## wadadligyal (Nov 6, 2008)

OMG!!!!! Your hair is absolutely beautiful!!!!!!! Such an inspiration!!!!!!
Love your ends and thickness and length!!!!! I can't stop looking at your pics.....thanks so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## Ediese (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh my word...this thread wins the "Most Thanks" award, and it's truly deserving. If I can get similiar progress by my 2 yr anniversary (Sept. 09), I would be ecstatic.


----------



## DayStar (Nov 6, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!


----------



## lexi84 (Nov 24, 2008)

bump....you hair is simply gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## jndurieux (Nov 24, 2008)

As my 1 year old daughter would say "WOW"...


----------



## SoCalli (Nov 24, 2008)

Drop dead gorgeous!  You are my new hair idol.  I loves it!


----------



## Renovating (Nov 24, 2008)

Your hair is soooooooo beautiful and inspiring.


----------



## Royal Glory (Nov 24, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous hair and stunning progress! Keep up the great work.


----------



## Cien (Nov 24, 2008)

wow......ohmy goodness gracious!! 

I almost choked on my lunch when I saw the second pic!!!!!

SIMPLY BREATHTAKING!!!


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 24, 2008)

yes your hair is gorgeous there really isn't a better word for how pretty thick and long your hair is. My goodness, how very pretty.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 24, 2008)

SUPERCALIFRAGILISTICEXPIALIDOCIOUS!  


phenomenal hair.

definitely inspires me to get back/stay on track.

keep up the wonderful work!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

WOW........................................


----------



## septemberbaby (Nov 24, 2008)

Your hair is amazing!


----------



## victomae (Nov 24, 2008)

You are truly inspirational! Hope you don't mind if I steal your regime. Again, your hair is beautiful!!!


----------



## Faith (Nov 24, 2008)

WOW, your hair is BEAUTIFUL.  You've done a great job with it.


----------



## ccd (Nov 24, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!

You are my idol!!!


----------



## victomae (Nov 24, 2008)

What is your daily regime? When you get up in the morning do you put anything in your hair? Do you moisturize at night before lightly oiling your ends and rolling them? Please share..


----------



## Supergirl (Nov 24, 2008)

Alia, your ends are ridiculously PERFECT!

Did I read correctly that you rollerset every 4 days??? Wow


----------



## lexi84 (Nov 24, 2008)

Now you know you're something special when your "thank you box" is bigger than your actualy post. LOL!  Amazing!!


----------



## LayneJ (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow! Your hair is just gorgeous. I love your ends.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm writing home to moma about this one....WEOW


----------



## mw138 (Nov 24, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!!!! 

You had nice hair to start off with, but now....WOW!  Great inspiration!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 24, 2008)

_You had_




_hair to begin with, but this is off the chain!_
_AMAZING!_
_

_


----------



## cocoberry10 (Nov 24, 2008)

Wowzers!


----------



## Lioness (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow. I just saw this thread... and I'm like....speechlesss....wow...


----------



## Ms Red (Nov 24, 2008)

Lord, Lord, Lord!


----------



## audacity. (Nov 24, 2008)

good lord.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've already posted but I have to say it again, your hair is the BOMB!!!


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 24, 2008)

lexi84 said:


> Now you know you're something special when your "thank you box" is bigger than your actualy post. LOL! Amazing!!


 i was just thinking that...


----------



## ShaniKeys (Nov 24, 2008)

Beautiful hair, amazing progress, two thumbs up!


----------



## CenteredGirl (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm officially totally jealous (CG wipes offf drizzles coming out of mouth)


----------



## fivetimestwo (Nov 24, 2008)

your hair is just too gorgeous!!


----------



## Encore (Nov 24, 2008)

asummertyme said:


> i was just thinking that...


 haha me too


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, I wash and set every fours days. I am so used to it, it does not bother me at all. In the morning after taking out the rollers, I just clip and go. I do not have to apply any product. The satin rollers really make a huge difference. They give a soft curl that last the whole day!


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 24, 2008)

lexi84 said:


> Now you know you're something special when your "thank you box" is bigger than your actualy post. LOL! Amazing!!


  Thanks all. I do feel special!


----------



## Restore111 (Nov 24, 2008)

wow real African queen, beautiful head of hair!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Nov 24, 2008)

aliajp said:


> Yes, I wash and set every fours days. I am so used to it, it does not bother me at all. In the morning after taking out the rollers, I just clip and go. I do not have to apply any product. The satin rollers really make a huge difference. *They give a soft curl that last the whole day!*



They REALLY DO! My hair looked better the second day after it was pressed and I slept in these satin rollers. I was like WOW! My hair was really nice the first day, but the curls I had the second day were untouchable..soft and bouncy.

And finally I wasn't really expecting a big difference when I saw your first post. LOL. I was like ugh that's the length that some of us are trying to reach now.  But, than I saw your second post and I was like OH MY! 

What is even my striking is the fact that I know you had to trim your hair probably a couple times..You are missing probably 3 inches just to get those blunt ends. At every stage I am sure you trimmed it up. So that says you could probably already be towards hip length or something...WHOAAAA!

Great growth and it is clear your hard work and diligence has totally paid off and has even created some interest. Lol.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh my God!


----------



## Isis77 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yawza!!!!!! 

Beautiful Hair!!!! Great Progress!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful Hair. It's out of this world, how did I miss this? WOW


----------



## hillytmj (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful hair! Thanks for sharing, with tips.


----------



## taj (Nov 25, 2008)

Now that I have exhaled......your hair is sinfully gorgeous!! Thank you for sharing your journey with us. You have inspired me to strive for perfection. You are my hair idol. :waytogo:


----------



## Mom23 (Nov 25, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!! Great Progress!!


----------



## diamsdesiles (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow..
Just amazing, wonderful hair
congrats!



aliajp said:


> First, thank-you ladies for the all the info on this wonderful site! It has being a great two years and wanted to share my progress. So, here it goes....
> October 2006
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PoeticJustice (Nov 25, 2008)

Excuse me while I pick up my jaw!!!! Gorgeous hair!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kgard7777 (Nov 25, 2008)

I love your hair! So you grew it long without protective styles? Just rollersetting and deep conditioning?


----------



## TdotGirl (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW. Just gawgeous!!! You go girl!


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 25, 2008)

kgard7777 said:


> I love your hair! So you grew it long without protective styles? Just rollersetting and deep conditioning?


Yes. I really think the deep conditioning helped,alot.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Nov 25, 2008)

WOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW, absolutely beautiful, congratulations girl


----------



## Honey-Dip (Nov 25, 2008)

Guuurl, You hair is so lovely! Great growth and thickness! CONGRATS!


----------



## 2themax (Nov 25, 2008)

WooooooooooooooW!!!!!  Truly long, gorgeous, healthy and downright Beauiful!!!

What an inspiration!

Congrats!!


----------



## Ladylyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Stunning! Absolutely stunning


----------



## lilamae (Nov 26, 2008)

Okay so I went thru this entire thread to make sure i didn't miss any answered questions. Alia I think its so sweet that you thanked each and every person individually who complimented you

And even when people asked questions you already answered you, you answered them again. That was so cool.

As for me..I think you have the most commendable progress on the board. I watch your fotki and you've done well to maintain beautiful healthy hair with thick ends!! You are my hair idol and I'm hoping my hair will get there in 2 years.

Whoever trims your hair does an EXCELLENT job. How much are you cutting off each relaxer? And about how much new growth ( in inches) do you have every 16 weeks? Thanks!


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 26, 2008)

It is the first time I am seeing this thread. Your hair is so healthy and beautiful!


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 26, 2008)

Whoever trims your hair does an EXCELLENT job. How much are you cutting off each relaxer? And about how much new growth ( in inches) do you have every 16 weeks? Thanks! 
Aww, thanks. I truly appreciate those kind words! I really do. Thanks, you everybody! You guys really are encouraging and simply the best! ( hugs) You hair is very healthy and I wish you the best for the next 2 years! you have great progress, too. I have stalked your album many times!
The Japanese lady that trims my hair has being doing the trims since I have being on Island for the last 4 years, she is so sweet. She usually does about a 1/2" ( I think) I do not really watch her because she has never butchered me! I think the last time I tried to measure the new growth i think It was about, let say 2" in 16 weeks??? 
Eta. i do trim every 16 weeks. I like to keep my hemline clean. I am more concerned with the health, than the length.
Thanks, alot! I appreciate all your kind words!


----------



## OrangeMoon (Nov 26, 2008)

Wowwwwwwwww


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Nov 26, 2008)

Your hair is gorgous, I am sooooo loving those full ends. Congrats on meeting your goals.


----------



## taj (Nov 29, 2008)

Amazing progress...

Since Ryukyu Kingdom basically have warm winters and hot summers, how does this subtropical climate affect your hair?

What methods/products do you use to aid in stretching your relaxers for 16 weeks?

Do you maintain your hair yourself or the stylist?

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## somethingdifferent (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow! Your hair is beautiful. Good job!


----------



## NYREEROBERTS (Nov 29, 2008)

Okay I could be the only one who actually shed a couple of tears reading all the nice compliments you recieved about your hair....lol....it really is nice to come to the boards and see so much encouragement from all the ladies....your hair is picture perfect, so just keep doing what you are doing and keep posting pics for all your new fans


----------



## MA2010 (Nov 29, 2008)

I am speechless but it doesn't matter because my jaw just hit the floor!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## BrittanyH26 (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow girl.. this looks great!


----------



## ajiamarie (Nov 29, 2008)

You are now my hair crush!  Congrats!


----------



## delray712000 (Nov 29, 2008)

your hair is so gorgeous.


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Nov 29, 2008)

taj said:


> Amazing progress...
> 
> Since Ryukyu Kingdom basically have warm winters and hot summers, how does this subtropical climate affect your hair?
> 
> ...


 Thanks, Okinawa is very humid and I have being here for almost 4 1/2 years and I think the humidity is better than dryer climates. Yes, my hair gets poofy if not properly moisturized , but overall positive.I deep con, alot when I noticed the new growth getting dry and unruly.  I always deep con with moisturizing products  during that time and detangle while in the shower. Um, I go to the stylist to get my relaxer every 16 weeks and trim and the rest i take care of. Also, since it is very humid here, I drink alot of water, so I guess that helps, too.
Eta. I do not stress over new growth and that is why I do not flat iron or blow dry it. i just moisturize it and let it be! At night I use the camellia oil  and in the morning it is soft and manageable. When it gets unruly it is usually wash time!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Nov 29, 2008)

HOLY COW!! I'm just seeing this now! Congratulations on all your wonderful progress! Your hair stunningly beautiful!


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 29, 2008)

My heart be still!!!

So you went from gorgeous hair to freakin even more gorgeous hair!!! Wow its truly beautiful!


----------



## ShantWhite (Nov 29, 2008)

I haven't visited the site in about a week because I get so overwhelmed with all the information while flustered with my hair.  So I must say it is truly a blessing to log on and see an AMAZING transformation due to simple care and lots of patience!!


----------



## Vinyl (Nov 29, 2008)

Gorgeous hair!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 29, 2008)

Simply breath taking.  You are giving us all something to strive for.


----------



## dlewis (Nov 29, 2008)

Your hair is long and so pretty.


----------



## GoingNatural (Nov 29, 2008)

Wowzers, I'm going to read through this to look for your regimen. My hair is similar to yours in 06 nice to know i have something to look forward to in 2 yrs!!


----------



## onejamifan (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful indeed!


----------



## gorgeous86 (Nov 29, 2008)

You have beautiful hair!!!!


----------



## nicey (Nov 29, 2008)

Me oh my! Go girl! One word, BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Napp (Nov 29, 2008)

daaaaaamn at all the thanks on page one. i had to scroll forever LOL

beautiful hair!


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Nov 29, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## tkj25 (Nov 29, 2008)

simply stunning.  i wasn't ready for that second pic at all ... it was like bam! here it is! i still have two more years to go to be anywhere near your 1st pic length. thank you for sharing such an inspirational journey.


----------



## bluevalentine (Nov 29, 2008)

wowwwww what gorgeous hair!!  congrats on the progess...off to read the rest  of the thread now...


----------



## star (Nov 29, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Finally Free (Nov 29, 2008)

WOW!!!! Your Hair is Simply GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Blossssom (Dec 12, 2008)

Gorgeous hair!


----------



## d-rock (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow!!!! Very nice.


----------



## naturalgurl (Dec 12, 2008)

WHOA! You give me hope! Thanks for this post! GORGEOUS HAIR!!!!!


----------



## queen_t (Dec 12, 2008)

Beautiful! This is absolutely my goal for '09!!!!


----------



## Mo96 (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow!!!!! Beautiful, just plain beautiful!


----------



## spelmanlocks (Dec 12, 2008)

Beautiful!  Your hair is definitely an inspiration.


----------



## Mook's hair (Dec 12, 2008)

LunadeMiel said:


> I just screamed out loud when I saw your second pic...Just gorgeous...




Me too, I let out a loving gasp!


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Dec 12, 2008)

*beautiful! *


----------



## Georgia_Curly (Dec 12, 2008)

O-M-G!! your hair is so long and gorgeous


----------



## Christa438 (Dec 12, 2008)

very beautiful!  (I was busy admiring the first pic for a while lol, so imagine my reaction when I Finally scrolled down to the next pic  )


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 12, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Dec 12, 2008)

I may have posted before....I can't even remember....but just in case I didn't- YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS!


----------



## nab239 (Dec 12, 2008)

So inspiring... congrats


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Dec 12, 2008)

WOW!! 
Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## xosha1 (Mar 11, 2009)

PacificPurinsesu said:


> First, thank-you ladies for the all the info on this wonderful site! It has being a great two years and wanted to share my progress. So, here it goes....
> October 2006
> 
> 
> ...



You *ROCK!!!*notworthy:notworthy


----------



## curlygirl8 (Mar 11, 2009)

your hair is beautiful.  Thank you for sharing


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Mar 11, 2009)

DANNNG The thanx number is just....woah! So is your hair!! It's beautiful!


----------



## princessdi (Mar 11, 2009)

Good Lord Girl!  You have beautiful hair!  You are my inspiration.


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 11, 2009)

Wowzers! This inspires me to get my act together. Beautiful!


----------



## lacreolegurl (Mar 11, 2009)

amazing!  adding you to my inspiration list!


----------



## tbaby_8 (Mar 11, 2009)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> WOW!!!! Your hair is gorgeous and congratulations on your progress!!


 
I love your hair cut in your siggy pic.


----------



## productjunkie814 (Mar 11, 2009)

It's so thick and shiny!!!


----------



## tbaby_8 (Mar 11, 2009)

I love the length of your hair.  It is absolutly beautiful.   What's your regi?


----------



## syncerelyhis (Mar 11, 2009)

absolutely stunning!!!!! (I have a new fotki stalking victim)


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Mar 11, 2009)

Your hair looks amazing! I wanna be like you when I grow up!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 11, 2009)

404 thanks! LOL OMG!
This has to be the most thanks ever on a post

OP your hair pic is a real inspiration to us!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## KinkyKurlyKim (Mar 11, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kurly K (Mar 11, 2009)

ahhh!!!!! its beautiful!!!! congrats!!


----------



## pureebony (Mar 11, 2009)

that right there is my dream length! And dreams will come true!!! WOW!!


----------



## TwistNMx (Mar 11, 2009)

You have the most beautiful hair...gives me inspiration to keep going.
Thanks for sharing. :Rose:


----------



## Babylilac (Mar 11, 2009)

OMG


----------



## TrendySocialite (Mar 11, 2009)

Such an inspiration!


----------



## Leesh (Mar 11, 2009)

Fabulosity!!!!


----------



## VincyLongLocksWanted (Mar 11, 2009)

<gasp> Shut up! I love it!


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow....simply gorgeous!


----------



## Toy (Mar 11, 2009)

Just Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Morenita (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, just wow! Why even bother with words? I think   just says it all! 



Tee said:


> Beautiful!!  Simply Beautiful.  I think Al Green wrote that song for your hair.
> 
> I love it.  I was in your fotki last night.  Thanks for sharing your progress!!



You're another one miss thang! I remember your two (three?) year post


----------



## BrittanyH26 (Mar 12, 2009)

your hair is so so SO gorgeous!


----------



## mscocoface (Mar 12, 2009)

Ridiculous, incredible, good gooblee goob, wow, awesome, FIERCE!!!

I could go on but I will shut up and just look.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 28, 2009)

I can only imagine what it will look like another year from now.


----------



## chosen1 (Nov 28, 2009)

absolutely beautiful hair


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 28, 2009)

Your starting point was already an accomplishment!!! lovely length girl!!!


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh. My. GOODNESS!! Your hair is gorgeous! Grats on the progress!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Nov 28, 2009)

Your hair is sooooo thick and lovely!!!! Wow!!!


----------



## cutenaynay (Nov 28, 2009)

wowwww!! great results!!! good job


----------



## Bene (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow. Just wow. I'm envious!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Nov 28, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## AnitaTheLengths (Nov 28, 2009)

Absolutely Gorgeous Hair!!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Nov 28, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## camilla (Nov 28, 2009)

i only have one thing to say   

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 29, 2009)

Lawd have mercy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW WOW WOW..........Did I say WOW?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 29, 2009)

wow so beautiful!


----------



## halee_J (Nov 29, 2009)

WOW..............................


----------



## kami11213 (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this... your hair is definitely drool worthy... absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mysoon2behair (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow I am in complete awe....beautiful hair!


----------



## isabella09 (Nov 29, 2009)

OMG  your hair is absolutely breathtakingly beautiful  .


----------



## Pretty Star (Nov 29, 2009)

I love your hair! It's beautiful.


----------



## Lucie (Nov 29, 2009)

I. HAVE. NO. WORDS!


----------



## lilanie (Nov 30, 2009)

Wowzers!!!!!  Your hair was lovely and the growth is phenomenal!


----------



## finickyone (Nov 30, 2009)

AMAZING & one of the most beautiful head of hair that I have ever seen!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 30, 2009)

your hair is slamminnnnnnnn, you growhead, wicha bad self!!


----------



## zazzi (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh. Em. Gee.  Absolutely gorgeous and excellent progress.


----------



## Embyra (Sep 11, 2010)

I saw your fotki and had to see if you had a post on here  your hair is amazing to me the straightness of your hair with no tatty ends shiny SILKY glossy hair oh my i think i just had a hair stroke..........as bscott would say TEN TEN TEN TEN 

I have never heard of the relaxer you use im off to google......


----------



## B3e (Sep 11, 2010)

I like that your post was direct.
Your hair spoke for itself.
And it is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!
i aspire to reach that level.
❤


----------



## lynnstar (Sep 11, 2010)

Simply gorgeous, lush and lovely


----------



## 72giagia (Sep 11, 2010)

OMG!!!  your hair had my put me in a state that I had to go get a smoke !!!!


----------



## Destiny9109 (Dec 10, 2017)

I just wanted to share this. It's a good reminder for me to keep my regimen and products simple.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 10, 2017)

Destiny9109 said:


> I just wanted to share this. It's a good reminder for me to keep my regimen and products simple.


I don’t know if I commented in this thread, but her hair was just beautiful! Thanks for bumping! I wonder want her Reggie was? She relaxed every 16 weeks.


----------



## Destiny9109 (Dec 10, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I don’t know if I commented in this thread, but her hair was just beautiful! Thanks for bumping! I wonder want her Reggie was? She relaxed every 16 weeks.



It was posted on page 2, glad I didn't have to look far lol

My regi is 
I wash my hair every 4 days. ( faithfully). I use any moisturizing shampoo's like Kera Care, kenra and cream of nature. I only shampoo my scalp, not my hair, always.
I then squeeze out the water instead of toweling blotting. 
I apply any conditioners that are super moiturizing like kera care Humecto, kera MC or motions silk. On the hair, not the scalp!
I sit under the dryer for 30 minutes. Let my hair cool and rinse in the shower,
I then as I rinse add a little cheapie conditioner and let it sit for 2 minutes and detangle with a detangling comb. ( I use the flow of the shower water to assist in the detangling process, works great!)
I rinse finally with cold water and squeeze all the water out.
I apply my detangler, i use pantene and comb through. At this point I have no tangles and add my leave in. I use a tiny bit of aveda elixir or salerm.
I then lightly apply oil. I usually use jojoba or camelia oil.
I set my hair with water. ( thanks http://healthytextures.typepad.com/) for the dvd tutorial.
i go under the dryer for about 1 hour and tie a silk scarf over my hair for bed. I apply a little oil to the ends and put satin covered foam rollers that I got ( goody brand) .
In the morning take the rollers out and lightly comb and clip up with a claw clip.
I use protien every 6- 8 weeks. I use aphogee 2 min. My hair does not like too much protien.
Thanks!
Alia.


----------



## Sosoothing (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks @Destiny9109 

I was about to ask.


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 10, 2017)

i remember this thread


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 11, 2017)

This is right on time! Thanks for bumping @Destiny9109 . She is such an inspiration! 

I was just thinking about all of the relaxed ladies I grew up with who had long hair and wore their hair out all of the time. Hiding my hair full time cannot be my future!! There has to be something said about being consistent with DCing. Re-evaluating my 2018 regi.


----------

